# Fishing Farmington Bay



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

Last year I went out to Farmington Bay as they were starting to drain it- MAN do they have some big carp in there! Just wondering if anyone has tried fishing for them.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Used to, about 15 years ago. we chucked worms on trout rods
at em back then.


----------

